# Curled leafs.



## bALLACK (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi guys, the little leafs on my plant are very curled, why's that? She sick?
Here some pictures


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 29, 2015)

more info please

PH?
Nutes?
soil?

looks like your in a skylight?


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 29, 2015)

What soil and nutrients are you using?


----------



## bALLACK (Apr 29, 2015)

Normal soil and no nutrients...


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 29, 2015)

bALLACK said:


> Normal soil and no nutrients...


 
organic?


----------



## bALLACK (Apr 29, 2015)

Nop, its a bad soil i think, i took it from my grandfathers glasshouse he used to grow stuff too like pineapple's


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 29, 2015)

I think the plant is getting nutrients from somewhere(soil)............. your plant is most likely over watered(staying to wet) most likely because of your soil.


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 29, 2015)

yeah I agree...your soil must be good if Grandad used it..sounds organic anyway


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 29, 2015)

How much and how often do you water?


----------



## bALLACK (Apr 29, 2015)

Ok, i'll wait for it to get drain and will see if it gets better


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2015)

MJ is tricky sometimes, depending on the soil. You don't want to over or under water them. Your soil needs to drain well so that the roots don't sit in water, but as soon as the soil dries out, you need to water it so that all of the soil is wet again. This is the wet/dry cycle that soil growing requires. How often do you water it and how much are you giving it?


----------



## schoolboy420 (May 4, 2015)

On an unrelated note, it looks like you've got some stretching going on. You may want to up the amount of light on her(hopefully her)


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 5, 2015)

good call schoolboy i was thinking the same, it also could be Fimmed or topped to get the bottom to fill out an bushy...BtL


----------



## frankgrimes (May 10, 2015)

she looks pretty healthy to me but ya could be a slight over watering. great color and node spacing on it though!


----------

